# Where exactly did Jonny come from?



## Dillybob (Jun 30, 2015)

Was he a pawn / decoy host that was setup under another provider for a public relation play, or was he a legitimate fella that actually wanted to start up his own business? It seems to me he was setup by someone to be taken advantage of.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 30, 2015)

One of these days I will check the `New Content` list, _not_ see a new/bumped post about that failed abortion and all of his drama, and have to double-check the URL bar to see what site I'm on.

It would be quite nice.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 30, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> One of these days I will check the `New Content` list, _not_ see a new/bumped post about that failed abortion and all of his drama, and have to double-check the URL bar to see what site I'm on.
> 
> It would be quite nice.



Are you Francisco, name change?

Edit: Nevermind fail I see him on your profile. Thought it was cause signature


----------



## drmike (Jun 30, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Was he a pawn / decoy host that was setup under another provider for a public relation play, or was he a legitimate fella that actually wanted to start up his own business? It seems to me he was setup by someone to be taken advantage of.


He was an approximately 13-14 year old when his parents left him to waste in his room online. 

Soon he got involved in hosting and GVH was born of his pursuit to make money, which is usually why people start businesses.

It had various low levels of success.   Wasn't until he got plugging on lowendtalk that it took off.  At that time he also went mostly CC-HVH only for upstream.

Now he's 17.  All the recent stuff, turning over company, etc. happened as a 17 year old.

If you go back on LET and look at offers from GVH, should be clear quickly what was wrong and was going on.  I'll stick to saying unsustainable.

Situation was made worse by his upstream allowing him to run up debt.  As nice at it sounds to help a guy, guys need to be held to bills and dates.  Too much abuse of that and spiraling the drain.  Shituation was all him and the owner on the corporation is token in name only.

The customers got taken advantage of (most of them).  Latest rm -rfing was the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 30, 2015)

drmike said:


> He was an approximately 13-14 year old when his parents left him to waste in his room online.
> 
> Soon he got involved in hosting and GVH was born of his pursuit to make money, which is usually why people start businesses.
> 
> ...



It just seems so, SO odd that he generated a huge amount of publicity for CVPS and other hosts. (IMO).  I just keep thinking he was a decoy for a marketing play and knew he would fail in the end but was told to 'act' a certain 'way', from the higher up (whoever that may be, who knows). Thanks for the insight.


----------



## drmike (Jun 30, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> It just seems so, SO odd that he generated a huge amount of publicity for CVPS and other hosts. (IMO).  I just keep thinking he was a decoy for a marketing play and knew he would fail in the end but was told to 'act' a certain 'way', from the higher up (whoever that may be, who knows). Thanks for the insight.


Believe me, I asked the very same questions you are now a while back.  CC / CVPS have a history of shells and stealth controlling things.  This one at the end of it was a young man of his own volition going about mess making.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> It just seems so, SO odd that he generated a huge amount of publicity for CVPS and other hosts. (IMO).  I just keep thinking he was a decoy for a marketing play and knew he would fail in the end but was told to 'act' a certain 'way', from the higher up (whoever that may be, who knows). Thanks for the insight.


I hadn't even heard of HudsonValleyHost or ChicagoVPS or any of the companies from the Buffalo Basic Bitches until Jonny talked about them left and right and even blamed them for mistakes.


Lest we not forget Lance Jessurun - real guy whose name has been dragged through the dirt by trusting the wrong business partner,


Jonnys current "adventures" seem to be at Wendy's where he now works.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2015)

*sigh*


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 1, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> One of these days I will check the `New Content` list, _not_ see a new/bumped post about that failed abortion and all of his drama, and have to double-check the URL bar to see what site I'm on.
> 
> It would be quite nice.


People have always loved and will always love drama and to see others fail... which is why such topics remain viral for so long.

While, for instance, one of your clients posts a good review about your services, it gets forgotten and buried under piles of drama.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 1, 2015)

The GVH fan club is alive and well.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> The GVH fan club is alive and well.


Not for much longer. Getting a bit tired of seeing these threads and more tired of people complaining to me (and rightly so) that they exist in the first place.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2015)

Not to be crass... Lots of shops get pissy about dramas but they haven't minded instigating other ones stealth style or otherwise.  Not saying anyone above has in this instance.

I am sure most folks here, even those blah about the current topic / person / company and the dramarama have IRL quite the taste for gossip, scandals and fashionable snooze, I mean news.   Social media much?  Probably as it's inevitable in one way other...  Facebook, likely. 

I remain somewhat entertained after all these years by the friction logic on things.  Old umm ignore and don't read / don't participate on such thread applies more than ever.   

Q&A:

1. Is GVH topic a dead beat horse? 

Yes.

1.5 Does  Spaz / GVH deserve the attention?

Probably.  Those up to no good left unattended are bound to do more of the same until the run into a brick wall legally.

1.75 Is everyone on the same timeline and up to date on their drama firmware?

No.  Look at recent Hostress matters.  I know the UGVPS drama posts got a lot of reading recently.  Some of it serves legitimate purposes and some of it is banter about said.  People come in as n00bs every day and we can't hope they unknowingly contribute to the riches of nasty operators for their lack of own lack knowledge.  Such is a miscarriage of justice to the shops that run good and care and that's a nod to the two guys above @KuJoe and @MartinD.

2. Will GVH of old fade soon?  

Yes.

3. Will Spaz Nuggets get more time in the sun and reappear for behavior, discoveries past, etc.?

Very likely.

 





MartinD said:


> Not for much longer. Getting a bit tired of seeing these threads and more tired of people complaining to me (and rightly so) that they exist in the first place.


See when the internet bitches to moderators that they don't like A, B or C  I just go 'whateva.  That applies whether they are active or lurkers.  Same applies to huge communities like Reddit which are murdering their brand/communities under face-value-admirable pursuits of being less hate filled, less offensive, etc.  (legitimate fringe over there in spots gone to the extreme)

I know the psych logic, 'Oh I'd post more, or I'd be more active or sends better signal or....' --- if 'whateva ceased.... ad nauseum, much like the topic at hand. Carrot danglers.

The random quotable of:  'Be the change you wish to see in the world' applies heavily on this and in moderation. Change involves conflict when where it's social or involves communities. In many ways vpsBoard is experiencing a mid-life identity crisis and re-definement necessarily coming soon.



If you want to stop such free repetitive posting and related topics there aren't many choices to accomplish goal.  More rules, naughty lists, heavy moderation, *having moderated collections of topical silos pre-talked* about so people aren't left purely to inadequate search and piecing things together <--- those are options from least progressive to most and bolded what I think would be marvelous approach.

I'll stop at that for now.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2015)

You forgot one.

4. Will more and more folks eventually tire of the same shit being drug back up, and slowly start migrating elsewhere to get away from it?

I imagine more than a handful of us are close to considering it.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 1, 2015)

Why can't we have one thread in the Off Topic section and be done with this? I don't care if you guys want to talk about the love of your life every second of the day but do we need new TMZ-style threads multiple times a week? The answer is no. I vote that once XYZ provider/person generates X amount of drama they be given their own thread hidden away somewhere and all bashing/love notes be restricted there.

If one thread isn't enough to profess your love then what about a new section of the forum that doesn't appear on the "View New Forum Contents", you can even label it something legitimate looking like "Community Watch" where people can spout off about the latest industry rumors, "facts", or Johnny sightings they might encounter in the wild.

Lastly, am I the only person who finds adult men giving this much attention (borderline stalking) to a 17 year old boy creepy?


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> You forgot one.
> 
> 4. Will more and more folks eventually tire of the same shit being drug back up, and slowly start migrating elsewhere to get away from it?
> 
> I imagine more than a handful of us are close to considering it.


This signing out happens more from a lack of activity / new content than anything.  Which as always, we should endorse post contributions wide and far.  Lots of lurkers here / readers.

The answer to #4 and this happens elsewhere on other topics is have lens type views that evergreen things and sit them in collections. Tagging was / is an approach to this, but requires re-tagging and more stuff to make it work - consistency. Moderated heaps in essence that pull some chatty stuff into one pile should isolate things and if things get bumped / rehashed tight pile and group reminding that said already on this post over here, which healthfully comes from community.

That's my piece and checking out of this thread for a bit


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2015)

drmike said:


> This signing out happens more from a lack of activity / new content than anything.


Perhaps, but I was speaking from my own point of view on that one.  My own lack of posts recently has been directly related to how tired I was of seeing the same ol' drama stirred up in new threads every damn time I came to catch up on things.  I'm sure others feel the same.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 1, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Lastly, am I the only person who finds adult men giving this much attention (borderline stalking) to a 17 year old boy creepy?


I do believe that was brought up previously but a few of the perpetrators defended their actions stating it was for the 'greater good'.



Aldryic C said:


> Perhaps, but I was speaking from my own point of view on that one.  My own lack of posts recently has been directly related to how tired I was of seeing the same ol' drama stirred up in new threads every damn time I came to catch up on things.  I'm sure others feel the same.


You're bang on the money. One just has to sit on IRC for a day to see how many people are getting fed up of the same posts about the same people, by the same people, day in and day out.

I quite like Joe's idea of a single thread where all the shite is shovelled. That way people can fap away all day long to it without annoying everyone else with their spent tissues.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry I was checking out and post collision happened.



KuJoe said:


> 1. do we need new TMZ-style threads multiple times a week? The answer is no.
> 
> 2. I vote that once XYZ provider/person generates X amount of drama they be given their own thread hidden away somewhere and all bashing/love notes be restricted there.
> 
> 3. A new section of the forum that doesn't appear on the "View New Forum Contents"


1. I don't understand what #1 means.  TMZ-style threads?  Referring to the gossip show?  Just we have a similarly named host is all.... and unsure if I missed something....

2. Single thread is problematic since topic isn't ahhh one dimensional.   Would be entirely confusing.  Would be as bad as making a single thread per provider and all their ads, reviews, etc. have to stay on single thread.  There are sites out there that do this actually.  Hidden aspect is meh,  if stuff is hidden, why even really bother unless it's a private clubhouse.  

3.  The New Content box / feature does need attention.  This has been brought up multiple times by multiple people.  Hoping @MannDude can redefine the query / logic so it's not just the 5 most recent comments which are usually on same thread, but instead the 5 most recent threads commented on.  Clearly people are using the most recent functionality to decide to read / glancing / lens view and seeing the same old thread active and this is contributing to the annoyance.  I get that 

I left this one for last.



> Lastly, am I the only person who finds adult men giving this much attention (borderline stalking) to a 17 year old boy creepy?


Nuggets publicized his life, all aspects, all the time in public.  Requires no creeping skills. Like it or not, that coupled with being a challenged provider and his marketing stunts proved to be effective.  Not effective to me, but larger buying public - customers.  You are broad brushing the shituation like a novel about NAMBLA, which it isn't.

Youth is a big segment of one side of this industry.  If guys in such are old enough to play bid'ness man, then they are old enough to get scrutiny and heat about their dealings.  Whole shops, many being ran by and owned by folks not old enough to legally buy alcohol in the States.  Do I support age'ism?  Sort of.  Youth is a time for mentorship, apprenticeship, etc.   Most will fail ugly in their youth pretending to know-how.

--- then again I brought up the 'exploitation' of minors in past where legit shops are utilizing youths as unpaid, free, exploit labor .. and enough folks cried foul about that....  topics get interesting on overlap and positions.  Complex to say the least.


----------



## WSWD (Jul 1, 2015)

Perhaps I'm old-school and don't use these newfangled "new post" buttons, but when I see a thread with a title that doesn't interest me, or I don't want to read, I simply ignore it and move on to threads that actually interest me.  Is it really that hard to simply ignore threads like this if you don't care about the topic, and move on to reading threads you care about?  Jesus Christ guys...seriously...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't know about old-school, but calling a feature "newfangled" that's been common in forum software for well on a decade is certainly pretentious, if nothing else.

So, if something bugs us, we shouldn't comment on it?  We shouldn't contribute suggestions and submit our opinions on how to improve a community we enjoy?  Ignoring a problem hardly makes it go away.


----------



## WSWD (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm not saying you shouldn't complain.  By all means, complain away.  Just saying how I personally treat threads in forums that I frequent, that I don't care to read. 

It's like the ads section here.  I don't use it.  I rarely read it, unless something there catches my eye.  But I'm not going to bitch about it, because some people use that section and find that section useful.  Same with GVH.  There are people who want to talk about it, and it concerns them.  So why not let those people discuss it (like this very thread), and those of us who don't care, we simply ignore the thread, not read it, and move on with life?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2015)

WSWD said:


> It's like the ads section here.  I don't use it.  I rarely read it, unless something there catches my eye.


So, if VPSB slowly turned into a forum that had practically nothing but ad posts, there'd be no reason for you to stay.  Perhaps you wouldn't want this to happen, and might speak up about it.  Or perhaps it wouldn't bother you, and you'd just go elsewhere without comment.  That's your reaction, not mine.

Or, how about if a bunch of the skids from HF started making drama posts here?  Sure, you *could* just ignore them, but drama attracts drama, trash attracts trash - until eventually it's just you floating in a sea of Nguyens, Bilohs and Robert Clarks.  And the once excellent community would be nutshot so hard it'd never so much as make it back up to its knees again.

Besides, if you really wanted to act on your "If it bothers you, ignore it" philosophy, you wouldn't have made that comment in the first place.


----------



## host4go (Jul 1, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> Perhaps, but I was speaking from my own point of view on that one.  My own lack of posts recently has been directly related to how tired I was of seeing the same ol' drama stirred up in new threads every damn time I came to catch up on things.  I'm sure others feel the same.



I do wonder where you hang and actively post. WHT and LET are full of GVH&Co topics.. as well, it´s not like this is a specific issue to VpsBoard.

Maybe you lurk on similar forums, that do not, thus my question.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 1, 2015)

Could we keep this thread on topic please?  The question asked by the OP was:



> Where exactly did Jonny come from?


the answer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8IAe9B4E8E

@moderator: topic has been definitively answered by moi, you cam close this thread now. Thanks!


----------



## WSWD (Jul 1, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> Besides, if you really wanted to act on your "If it bothers you, ignore it" philosophy, you wouldn't have made that comment in the first place.


Well...not quite.  I was interested in the thread, thus was here reading it, and thought I would respond.  Why would I ignore a thread that I was interested in?  I think you missed my point entirely.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2015)

Ah, but you could've simply ignored the comments that bothered you, and made a post relevant to the original topic that captured your interest.  After all, I was just here checking threads, and could've ignored the thread - but I thought I would respond.


----------



## RLT (Jul 2, 2015)

You guys are great. Adldric ten years ago is nothing to some of us oldsters.


A bit off topic but I would like to see a place that had a comprehensive timeline list of the bad companies and who was involved. It's like the hostess stuff if I hadn't of caught the ugvps drama I would have no idea who tdale was.


----------



## zed (Jul 2, 2015)

has drmike proven that dilly isn't young nguyen?


----------



## MartinD (Jul 2, 2015)

Jon was more stupid than narcissistic.


----------



## Vega (Jul 2, 2015)

I am a firm believer that I probably wouldn't waste my time complaining about something I don't want to see when I chose to click said thread JUST to complain.

It becomes less legit and more whining in the end....


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 6, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Was he a pawn / decoy host that was setup under another provider for a public relation play, or was he a legitimate fella that actually wanted to start up his own business? It seems to me he was setup by someone to be taken advantage of.


_BREAKING NEWS_, the narrative chimera known as 'Jonny' emerged from the obsessive play-by-play, shaming, cheer-leading, voyeurist tendencies, [exhaustive list of hypertextual manipulations] of his 500 dedicated superfans in the Dramathread Industries peanut gallery...



Aldryic C said:


> Besides, if you really wanted to act on your "If it bothers you, ignore it" philosophy, you wouldn't have made that comment in the first place.


It seems the observer effect (or lack-thereof) really does go a long way.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 6, 2015)

So, I think this thread has run its course.


----------

